# Heart breaking



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Very sad... I, too, hope they find forever homes that will treasure these beautiful kids and make them forget any neglect suffered up until now... Keeping them in my prayers!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I just took a look as well. That is quite horrible. Imagine the poor male being so matted he had to be sedated before he could be shaved! What a shame, thank goodness those poodles are now in safe hands.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am sure that no one had any idea that things were this bad. I think the painkillers and the drugs had taken over  My Christmas wish is for them all to be in loving arms for Christmas....
Poor things......


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW! How horribly sad! I am so, so glad that they got rescued! I, too, will pray that they find loving, understanding, caring homes for Christmas. Homes that will heal their hearts and souls and in the process bring love to their owners. What a shame! I just hate to think about how many dogs are out there (of all breeds and mixed) in neglected homes suffering horribly right now... it breaks my heart and brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I am sure that no one had any idea that things were this bad. I think the painkillers and the drugs had taken over  My Christmas wish is for them all to be in loving arms for Christmas....
> Poor things......


Mine too. What a pathetic situation. I am sure the little babies iwll have no trouble finding homes, so we need to focus our prayers on the adults.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I just looked at that website and am sickened. This gives all breeders a sore eye. I hope all of you have made ironclad arrangements for your dogs if something should happen to you. Even we pet owners need to be sure our poochies will be well cared for in the event of some unforeseen incident.

My poodle rescue group often has to take in bereaved pets. They usually don't get that neglected for that long before they are surrendered. But it obviously happens. Don't let that be your beloved poodle.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There really is no excuse for that. IMO, it's criminal abuse and it would've been better to have the dogs PTS then let them get that bad. They obviously knew about rescue, why not call them sooner? I've lost someone very close to me, and it really affected by ability to function (I hardly left the house for months), but I never neglected my dogs. In fact my dogs were a great comfort to me at the time. I think that shows how, whoever cared for those dogs the last few months, views animals. 

The dog who belonged to the person I lost was treated like a little king while that person was in the hospital and after she passed too. There was no shortage of relatives willing to take him b/c he meant so much to our loved one. The dog brought her so much joy, we owed ti to both of them to make sure he was cared for.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hopefully the breeder of the red spoo in the picture will step up and rescue that poor dog !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not think Sueanne lived alone, and this is the condition SHE had the dogs in. This is not a result of a period of time being without their caregiver and then the family found them because she had been dead for awhile. THIS is the result of someone who was either too mentally ill to care anymore, or too stoned to remember she had dogs at all. I am sorry..I know it is bad juju to speak ill of the dead, but there had to be somebody who had an idea of what was going on there. I have had three people call me to say they called Majestic for a puppy and were told the pups had been eaten by the other dogs. Two or three litters this past year!!! After seeing this, I now wonder if the pups weren't eaten because the adult dogs were hungry.

When my Mom died suddenly in a car accident, she had four adult Spoos in her home, and no arrangements had been made for any but Thinker, who lives with me. My niece took Thinker's Mom Mache on her first plane ride 3,000 miles away to live in Fernie BC. right after the funeral, Thinkers daughter Joy became fully owned by Susan Fraser of Bibelot, and has since gotten her Canadian championship and a few performance titles. Thinker's other daughter Paris...well, I wont go there, but she is in a wonderful home being well loved. Families pull topgether at a time like this, but if anyone had spoken up about how these dogs were being neglected, I am sure the Spoo community as a whole would have ocme together and gotten these poor souls out of that environment before it got this far. Ther rescue people figure two to five years of sheer neglect! How terribly sad for all of these dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Hopefully the breeder of the red spoo in the picture will step up and rescue that poor dog !


She is not in any financial position to do that. Hopefully the rescue people will be as diligent as most and find this sweet boy a wonderful home.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I think if that poo red doog was one of my babies I would do whatever it tokk to get him back in my loving arms.
There is nothing that can be gained by maligning a dead person Cheie. Learn from it if you must but this forum is not meant to used in this way .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I think if that poo red doog was one of my babies I would do whatever it tokk to get him back in my loving arms.
> There is nothing that can be gained by maligning a dead person Cheie. Learn from it if you must but this forum is not meant to used in this way .


I am not maligning her Sheryl. People need to be aware that this kind of stuff goes on. Just because you hear a name and you associate it with quality, you still need to know what is really going on there.

Yes, this hopefully opens up all of the breeders eyes and they put ironclad plans into place about what is to happen to whom in the event of their death, or they become incapacitetd by mental illness or drug addiction. I am not maligning her, but I am FURIOUS that her dogs had too live like that!! I am genuinely sorry if that offends you!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes it truly does ! And this link was sent to you to help not to rip apart another Once again you have turned it around..... If someone cannot take their puppies back they should not be breeding ..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Yes it truly does ! And this link was sent to you to help not to rip apart another Once again you have turned it around..... If someone cannot take their puppies back they should not be breeding ..


I would have gone to the Florida rescue soon to see if the dogs had been rehomed, so this has nothing to do with you sending me that link. I would have gotten this upset seeing the photos of those poor dogs whether or not I had heard from you. I didn't turn it around. It is what it is.

The person who bred this male has been unemployed for over a year. She was also instrumental this past week in rescuing two females who go way back to her lines, and spared them from a life in a puppymill.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*ladies, are we having another personal fight on the forum?! Please stop!
*


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> *ladies, are we having another personal fight on the forum?! Please stop!
> *


I agree ^

not sure why a fight has started ? This lady neglected these dogs you can not get around that. weather it was mental illness or just depression we will never know. 

I pray that all of the dogs rescued find loving forever homes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Ranger!! And thank you DEPUTY!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to the both of you for putting a stop to this  You are my heroes....


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

Just another day in the life of the Sheriff, Deputy and Ranger. As you were ladies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wonder if there might be anyone out there who would be interested in taking on any of these dogs. I also wonder if they can even be adopted by anyone outside of the state of Florida. Does anyone know if they would have to remain in the state? 

I wish I was in a position where I could take them all, but as I have said in other threads, I am at my cap for the number of dogs I can comfortably live with.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I wonder if there might be anyone out there who would be interested in taking on any of these dogs. I also wonder if they can even be adopted by anyone outside of the state of Florida. Does anyone know if they would have to remain in the state?
> 
> I wish I was in a position where I could take them all, but as I have said in other threads, I am at my cap for the number of dogs I can comfortably live with.


I was wondering about this as well ? We would have to call them and find out


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It would be cool if we could track the progress of these poor souls when they're re-homed, and I'm putting my faith in the poodle rescue to find great homes for them all; even if it won't be any of our Poodle Forum family...

If anyone DOES contact the poodle rescue, they should give the rescue the link to the forum and tell them that whoever adopts them should be encouraged to join the forum and share pictures and stories of their amazing new lives!!! Keeping them in my prayers!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

_*Here is a RED MALE and 2 FEMALES light colored Apricot that were turned in to Florida Poodle Rescue by a breeder in Florida. 

The breeder passed away and the spouse called to say come get these 5 Standards. On Thanksgiving eve all 5 Standards were rescued.

All, except the mother, were heavily matted due to human neglect and had to be shaved down. This heavy thick coat is painful to these “Kids’. Imagine how it would feel if your hair was twisted tightly in a knot and pinched your skin. Because of the pain the male had to be sedated before we could shave him. 

All had a horrible 3 – 5 year life with very little human interaction or socialization. As breed Poodles and being crated all their life - they have no muscle mass in their back legs. 

They need your special love, attention, understanding and care to bring them out of their shells.*_


This is a very discusting horrible story. It made me sick. But it is reality and people need to be aware. This did not happen over a short period of time. Regardless of the human story that I am sorry happened and I dont know the entire back story (I don't think I need too) of this but IMO does not look like they came from a reputable breeder at all. Maybe at one time.....hwell:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It would be cool if we could track the progress of these poor souls when they're re-homed, and I'm putting my faith in the poodle rescue to find great homes for them all; even if it won't be any of our Poodle Forum family...
> 
> If anyone DOES contact the poodle rescue, they should give the rescue the link to the forum and tell them that whoever adopts them should be encouraged to join the forum and share pictures and stories of their amazing new lives!!! Keeping them in my prayers!!


This is a great idea! - I bet we can just email them. Maybe a new thread for rescues to post after seeing this?? OR NOT - just thought that could open up bad doors............but I went back on and there's a lot of info provided to donate etc.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It would be cool if we could track the progress of these poor souls when they're re-homed, and I'm putting my faith in the poodle rescue to find great homes for them all; even if it won't be any of our Poodle Forum family...
> 
> If anyone DOES contact the poodle rescue, they should give the rescue the link to the forum and tell them that whoever adopts them should be encouraged to join the forum and share pictures and stories of their amazing new lives!!! Keeping them in my prayers!!


This is a really nice idea. It would be so wonderful to see how the adults progress with some love and being part of a family.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh. My. God.

I have no words that _wouldn't_ be maligning a dead person, so I'll keep my mouth shut and just say how sorry I am for those poor poor dogs. I hope they all find loving homes that show them what real life is like.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*skye* said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I have no words that _wouldn't_ be maligning a dead person, so I'll keep my mouth shut and just say how sorry I am for those poor poor dogs. I hope they all find loving homes that show them what real life is like.


Thank you Skye very well said... I too am sickened by what I saw and ashamed that this could have happened to a great kennel but feel like talking ill of the dead will not help.. What we can do is think positive thoughts for them and do all we can to help the dogs. We did call and offer to take the dogs but have not heard back at this point..So if anyone hears something PLEASE post it here on the forum...And if I hear anything I will post it as well...


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

This is just horrible...and to think that these poor dogs were taken from a breeder. I just don't understand how anyone could let them get this bad...the pictures are sickening.

Does anyone know if they rescued all of the dogs from the premises? Or were the 5 the rescued the only ones? I hope no other dogs are left in that situation. The amount of matting is unbelievable, and the fact that they were caged their entire lives is beyond words. I'm glad they were rescued though.

If anyone gets in contact with the rescue please let us know! I'm about 5 hours away from the Florida Poodle Rescue, but I don't know what help I could possibly be.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel sick those poor poor dogs. I hope that we get to know what happens to them. I hope that they are adopted by someone who will love them as they deserve to be loved.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

aki said:


> This is just horrible...and to think that these poor dogs were taken from a breeder. I just don't understand how anyone could let them get this bad...the pictures are sickening.
> 
> Does anyone know if they rescued all of the dogs from the premises? Or were the 5 the rescued the only ones? I hope no other dogs are left in that situation. The amount of matting is unbelievable, and the fact that they were caged their entire lives is beyond words. I'm glad they were rescued though.
> 
> If anyone gets in contact with the rescue please let us know! I'm about 5 hours away from the Florida Poodle Rescue, but I don't know what help I could possibly be.


Call thenm you are closer perhaps there is something that you can do We did call and got nowhere They have not called us back..


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

aki said:


> This is just horrible...and to think that these poor dogs were taken from a breeder. I just don't understand how anyone could let them get this bad...the pictures are sickening.
> 
> Does anyone know if they rescued all of the dogs from the premises? Or were the 5 the rescued the only ones? I hope no other dogs are left in that situation. The amount of matting is unbelievable, and the fact that they were caged their entire lives is beyond words. I'm glad they were rescued though.
> 
> If anyone gets in contact with the rescue please let us know! I'm about 5 hours away from the Florida Poodle Rescue, but I don't know what help I could possibly be.


I well imagine that they took them all. From what I understand, they were called by a family member to come get them, so all were taken, but I well could be wrong on this! Sure would be nice to know. 

I have to say, as odd as this sounds, I do not blame the person that passed away for this. It is obvious this person had problems that made her incapable in some way to properly care for her dogs. In her right mind/health, I imagine this would never have occurred. This is just my take on this. The ones *I* blame is the family members who watched this take place for so long and did nothing to step in and get the dogs placed in other homes long ago. The family members who were not incapacitated either in mental or physical health (as I said, I don't know all the details but this is my take on it) are the ones that I am extremely upset with! Sometimes it is not the fault of the owner, if there is extenuating circumstances that make the person not capable, but to be a neighbor/friend/relative that would not step in to help out when they see this, that, to me, is wrong!

I surely hope that my family members, if I were ever to get to a point where I could not properly care for my dogs, would step in and get them into loving homes. This makes me realize that I need to write up a living will for my dogs giving my family permission to take whatever actions needed to make sure my lovely, sweet dogs are not left to live any amount of time in that condition if I become incapacitated in any way!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> I well imagine that they took them all. From what I understand, they were called by a family member to come get them, so all were taken, but I well could be wrong on this! Sure would be nice to know.
> 
> I have to say, as odd as this sounds, I do not blame the person that passed away for this. It is obvious this person had problems that made her incapable in some way to properly care for her dogs. In her right mind/health, I imagine this would never have occurred. This is just my take on this. The ones *I* blame is the family members who watched this take place for so long and did nothing to step in and get the dogs placed in other homes long ago. The family members who were not incapacitated either in mental or physical health (as I said, I don't know all the details but this is my take on it) are the ones that I am extremely upset with! Sometimes it is not the fault of the owner, if there is extenuating circumstances that make the person not capable, but to be a neighbor/friend/relative that would not step in to help out when they see this, that, to me, is wrong!
> 
> I surely hope that my family members, if I were ever to get to a point where I could not properly care for my dogs, would step in and get them into loving homes. This makes me realize that I need to write up a living will for my dogs giving my family permission to take whatever actions needed to make sure my lovely, sweet dogs are not left to live any amount of time in that condition if I become incapacitated in any way!


Hallelujah my friend ! God rest her soul....You are exactly right....


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG. I am sick. I have seen better condition dogs come out of Puppy Mills!! They said on the site that the adults were crated for years and had no muscle mass in their hind legs. How long were they really like this? It also made it seem like they had no interaction or socialization. Wasnt this sopost to be a Respected breeder?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

From what the majestic website says the breeder passed away in January 2009. Thats almost 1 year ago now. It seems to me like the dogs were neglected from the family member's/spouce not the original breeder. Its sad that the family would let this neglect take place. Ecspecially knowing how much the breeder cared and loved for her dogs previously....stil its no excuse.

I bet that breeder is rolling over in her grave over this. I hope I didnt offend anyone by saying that.....I certainly would be rolling over in my grave if my family neglected my beloved babies.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I forgot to add.....couldnt it be possible that over a years time, the dogs have been so severely neglected and mistreated that they are fearful at this point? Poodles have such sensitive personalities that I can see this breaking down there spirit and social skills. 

Either way, Im glad they were finally rescued and can begin a new life.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> From what the majestic website says the breeder passed away in January 2009. Thats almost 1 year ago now. It seems to me like the dogs were neglected from the family member's/spouce not the original breeder. Its sad that the family would let this neglect take place. Ecspecially knowing how much the breeder cared and loved for her dogs previously....stil its no excuse.
> 
> I bet that breeder is rolling over in her grave over this. I hope I didnt offend anyone by saying that.....I certainly would be rolling over in my grave if my family neglected my beloved babies.


Joan was the Mom and founder of Majestic. She died in 2009. Her daughter Sueann took over when her Mom got Parkinsons, and it was her who just died.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard they also bred Shih Tzus. No mention of them in the aricle, butmaybe they were rescued by a breed specific club for them. Does anyone know what happened to the Shih Tzus or if they were still breeding them?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

The state of those dogs...horrific.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have had three people call me to say they called Majestic for a puppy and were told the pups had been eaten by the other dogs. Two or three litters this past year!!! After seeing this, I now wonder if the pups weren't eaten because the adult dogs were hungry.
> .


do breeders frequently tell people that their puppies were eaten by other dogs? I mean If I called someone for a puppy, and was told that all of them were eaten...I would go elsewhere, Like, I would never get a puppy from them. Thats a terrible thing to say, even if it did happen wouldn't you just say "I'm sorry, we don't have any available puppies at this time" 
or should you actually tell people why you don't have any


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> do breeders frequently tell people that their puppies were eaten by other dogs? I mean If I called someone for a puppy, and was told that all of them were eaten...I would go elsewhere, Like, I would never get a puppy from them. Thats a terrible thing to say, even if it did happen wouldn't you just say "I'm sorry, we don't have any available puppies at this time"
> or should you actually tell people why you don't have any


I don't think its normal, If I had called and this is what the breeder said to me best believe I would contact their local AC to go check it out !


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I don't think its normal, If I had called and this is what the breeder said to me best believe I would contact their local AC to go check it out !


Defintely NOT normal. We all know that tragedy happens, sometimes things that we find horrible (like mothers eating puppies) occur, but good god, I would imagine any breeder spare a potential buyer that kind of gory detail. I understand that honesty is important, but simple 'birthing complications' would cover this.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

taxtell said:


> Defintely NOT normal. We all know that tragedy happens, sometimes things that we find horrible (like mothers eating puppies) occur, but good god, I would imagine any breeder spare a potential buyer that kind of gory detail. I understand that honesty is important, but simple 'birthing complications' would cover this.


I agree, this is why I would call AC I know many breeders will say we lost 6 puppies or something but they don't say the mother or other dogs ate the puppies :scared: That is a red flag to me IMO.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I feel sick...and speechless... 

This is about the worst condition of a dog I ever saw beside a dog with severe burns once aired on TV : ((((( I do not even know what to say :scared:

I used to watch show "Animal Precinct" (sp ???) and I honestly do not remember seeing so many dogs in one place so severely abused !!!!!!!

I really hope that they are not "beyond" rescue at this point : (((. Just horrible and despicable situation : (((

Thanks Lord SOMEBODY finally surrendered those poor animals - I really do not understand :smow:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> do breeders frequently tell people that their puppies were eaten by other dogs? I mean If I called someone for a puppy, and was told that all of them were eaten...I would go elsewhere, Like, I would never get a puppy from them. Thats a terrible thing to say, even if it did happen wouldn't you just say "I'm sorry, we don't have any available puppies at this time"
> or should you actually tell people why you don't have any


I am going to go out on a limb here and say, if a person is mentally in a state where they would let a gift of a business, one that has been nurtured and was bourne with love (by her Mom) disintegrate to the point where the dogs were in such horrid conditions, I dont thiink the person had a clear mind. While most breeders would say "I am sorry, but the pups have all be spoken for" or ``I am sorry but we have none available`` most of the breeders who would respond like this are not living with the issues she was clearly living with.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Eaten pups happened for a reason I would think. 

It's clear these dogs were neglected for a long time and I worry that there is a lot of damage to them and just HOPE they can be rehabilitated. I also wonder if charges were brought against anyone??


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Olie said:


> I also wonder if charges were brought against anyone??


That's what I'm hooping for!!! Someone needs to answer for this, and since she can't, the people that stood around and watched it take place sure as hell should!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and say, if a person is mentally in a state where they would let a gift of a business, one that has been nurtured and was bourne with love (by her Mom) disintegrate to the point where the dogs were in such horrid conditions, I dont thiink the person had a clear mind. While most breeders would say "I am sorry, but the pups have all be spoken for" or ``I am sorry but we have none available`` most of the breeders who would respond like this are not living with the issues she was clearly living with.


_I agree with this. Anyone who is mentally ill is not capable of making appropriate decisions; even the simplest of decisions. 

I am very intimate with mental illness as it runs strongly in my mother's family and she herself had periods of mental decay that made it impossible for her to care for herself; let alone her family. Unfortunately, manic depression is a reality for many in 'our line' so to speak and mostly females are affected. We have been fortunate enough to have a very tight relationship and support from or friends and family to help us learn how to deal with this affliction and have people there to help us through the down times to make sure that we are notdoing anything to hurt ourselves or others.

It is a heartbreaking disease and very hard for even the loved ones of the sufferer to deal with. Often times, these people loose all of those in their lives who may have been able to offer support to them because they cannot deal with the drain it puts on their relationships.

I am not making excuses for what happened here but looking at it in a very real way. It is one of those things that happens now and then for whatever reasons and ends in tragedy. I am sincerely sorry for the suffering this woman must have had in her life. And, I am sincerely sorry for the result of her illness that left once precious, successful poodles in deplorable condition.

I offer prayers for the soul of this tortured woman and for the placement of everyone of those poodles that are probably damaged emotionally as well. I cannot hope enough that there are very special people out there who will be willing to take in these precious souls to rehabilitate and love them for the rest of their lives.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I agree with this. Anyone who is mentally ill is not capable of making appropriate decisions; even the simplest of decisions.
> 
> I am very intimate with mental illness as it runs strongly in my mother's family and she herself had periods of mental decay that made it impossible for her to care for herself; let alone her family. Unfortunately, manic depression is a reality for many in 'our line' so to speak and mostly females are affected. We have been fortunate enough to have a very tight relationship and support from or friends and family to help us learn how to deal with this affliction and have people there to help us through the down times to make sure that we are notdoing anything to hurt ourselves or others.
> 
> ...


I agree Spoospirit. I am very upset by this entire situation, because of the suffering these dogs had to endure. But, my agoraphobia is a mental illness and it can happen to anyone. It is too bad that there is still such a stigma attached to it that humans stll have issues talking about it. Maybe if we didn`t attach such stigmas, she would have felt more at peace asking for help or letting others know she was having trouble looking after herself, let alone a lot of dogs. Maybe if we were more open and about it and there could be less stigma, people like this woman would feel more able to seek help from people outside of their normal circle for things like looking after their dogs.

It certainly does not excuse the people in her life who knew or suspected what was going on there. I really think these are the villians in this awful story. Surely someone knew, and chose nothing to do about it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is the one point I intended to make but forgot to include it. When there is a situation like this that others are aware of but say nothing, I believe this makes them guilty by neglect to take action and help out. It could be as simple as calling the proper people to step in and help the individual and the dogs or as deep as stepping up themselves to offer help to that person. Every situation is different but should never be ignored._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _That is the one point I intended to make but forgot to include it. When there is a situation like this that others are aware of but say nothing, I believe this makes them guilty by neglect to take action and help out. It could be as simple as calling the proper people to step in and help the individual and the dogs or as deep as stepping up themselves to offer help to that person. Every situation is different but should never be ignored._


I think her worthless husband hid this all really well. But someone must have called because the rescue person that we spoke with said they were a day away from raiding the place and seizing the dogs...We had no idea that things were this bad...Three years makes it before Sueanne even came into the picture HMMMMM..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Any update on the dogs? The website has not changed that I see.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

No one ever returned our calls ?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> No one ever returned our calls ?


Well you tried. Thats all you can do.  Makes us love our babies even more huh?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG YES !! Today we groomed our butts off


----------



## Chelicerae (Nov 21, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Three years makes it before Sueanne even came into the picture HMMMMM..


Sheryl, how long was Sueanne's mom sick? Maybe she was unable to care for the dogs when she was ill and was counting on others to do it?? Going to cuddle my dogs, now...


EDITED TO ADD... GRRRRRRRR!!!! Katy signed on the laptop again and didn't log out! This is Barb!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Chelicerae said:


> Sheryl, how long was Sueanne's mom sick? Maybe she was unable to care for the dogs when she was ill and was counting on others to do it?? Going to cuddle my dogs, now...
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD... GRRRRRRRR!!!! Katy signed on the laptop again and didn't log out! This is Barb!!!


HA HA HA Funny ~
But on a sadder note. Joan Sueann's mom had Parkinson's disease and that is what killed her..So hard to say how long she was ill....I do think that this was not intentional or out of meaness...


----------

